# Korea CRS Journal (tons of photos)



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

*CRS Photo Journal pt.1*

Store #1
I found the Benibachi to be of lower quality, especially for +$200. They lacked the "wow" factor, which I mainly focus on the white intensity.


































I have a pack of these but still don't know what they do or are used for.??



















































































This was Feelaqua store #2









Don't say I neglect the tiger crowd =p

















Benbachi soil, wish we had this here.

















Store #3


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

is it feelaqua?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I am thinking of bringing back some soil when I go there. Thanks for the site choii317!


----------

